
Show HN: Code Poster Generator in Python - jasonmotylinski
https://github.com/jasonmotylinski/code-poster
======
stephenr
The final result looks cool (based on how they're shown on the original Blog
post) and I may do something similar, but:

Why do people make tools like this and insist on using the GitHub api.

What does it give you that accessing a local repo wouldn't?

------
jasonmotylinski
Highly inspired by Pete Corey's Elixir-based code poster creator, this project
aims to simplify the creation of a code poster SVG using a source image file
and a GitHub repository.

